
Gradle 2.0 - pennaMan
http://forums.gradle.org/gradle/topics/gradle_2_0_released
======
aw3c2
Since I was unaware of what it is:

> What is Gradle?

> Gradle is build automation evolved. Gradle can automate the building,
> testing, publishing, deployment and more of software packages or other types
> of projects such as generated static websites, generated documentation or
> indeed anything else.

------
dimillian
I port my iOS App to Android, Android Studio, Gradle and Maven dependencies
management are the best things for any Android dev ever. Gradle build scripts
and configuration are totally awesome. Dependencies management just work.

Basically, if you're using Eclipse and Ant for a new Android app, you're doing
it very wrong.

~~~
pjmlp
> Basically, if you're using Eclipse and Ant for a new Android app, you're
> doing it very wrong.

Until they fix the performance problems I will keep using Eclipse, even though
I am not a big fan of it.

~~~
pjmlp
To those that downvoted me this was discussed at Google IO.

~~~
dimillian
What performance problem? Android Studio is like, 2 times faster than Eclipse.
If you talk about gradle build, yeah it kinda slow, but I'm ok with that.

------
babs474
Gradle is fantastic and hopefully it helps bring awareness to the under
appreciated groovy language.

~~~
anonymouslee
I certainly appreciate the syntactic sugar of Groovy as a clear improvement
over vanilla Java. But with time as a scarce resource I've opted to learn
Scala and Clojure instead. It would be great if somehow we could smush Gradle
and sbt together to build a best of all possible worlds build system for
Scala.

Back in 2009, James Strachan (the creator of Groovy) stated that if he'd known
about Scala first he probably wouldn't have built Groovy [1]. This Dr. Dobb's
article [2] also has some good points on evaluating Groovy and whether or not
it will continue to thrive. The simplicity of its syntax vs scala is a great
point for Groovy though.

[1] - [http://macstrac.blogspot.com/2009/04/scala-as-long-term-
repl...](http://macstrac.blogspot.com/2009/04/scala-as-long-term-replacement-
for.html) [2] - [http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/the-groovy-
conundrum/240147731](http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/the-groovy-
conundrum/240147731)

~~~
zmmmmm
> Back in 2009, James Strachan (the creator of Groovy) stated that if he'd
> known about Scala first he probably wouldn't have built Groovy [1].

I wish people would stop quoting this as if it is some kind of damning
evidence against Groovy as a language. It is sad because I often want to say
generous things about frameworks and tools that are competitors to ones I am
involved in, but then I remember how ruthlessly and persistently people
exploit this line (almost guaranteed to get quoted in every Scala discussion
if someone mentions Groovy) and I realise that in the real world you can pay a
lot for being generous at the wrong time.

~~~
babs474
Very True. I'm pretty sure that quote wasn't meant to be a critique of the
Groovy language, just an expression of interest in Scala. Yet its brought out
every time somebody wants to dismiss Groovy.

Compare that quote to this[1] presentation where Paul Phillips lays in to
scala for 50 minutes. Even when somebody does criticize their own creation I
doubt they mean "Hey everybody, that thing I spent a bunch of time on? Throw
it all in the garbage, its pointless".

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS1lpKBMkgg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS1lpKBMkgg)

------
netcraft
release notes here: [http://www.gradle.org/docs/current/release-
notes](http://www.gradle.org/docs/current/release-notes)

------
HNJohnC
Why is nearly everyone who tries to drum up publicity here so clueless as to
assume everyone knows what their product/app/library/whatever actually is?

What a terrible waste of publicity.

The very first sentence in any link should at least give a hint what the thing
in question is and if it doesn't, it should not appear on Hacker News.

~~~
StevePerkins
I don't think Gradle needs to spam HN for publicity. It is the #2
(subjectively ranked) build system for Java and other JVM-based languages, and
is arguably on the cusp on overtaking Maven for the #1 spot if it has not done
so already. It has a pretty tight relationship with Spring and Grails, two of
the top three frameworks for doing Java web development.

If you've done any real Java development within the past five years, then you
at least know what Gradle is. If you haven't, then you won't, and that is
perfectly okay. Frankly, this maxim is true of half the announcements on HN.
If I don't recognize something at all, then usually it's a random Rust or
Julia thing... and I've grown to conditioned to simply ignore it and skim
onward.

I do agree that any public announcements SHOULD include a blurb for the new
people who are hearing about the subject for the very first time. As far as HN
irritations go, however, that bothers me a lot less than the tendency of
announcement threads to turn "meta". Fewer comments on the subject matter
itself... more comments on the announcement’s font selection or color scheme,
copy verbiage, logo design, or just completely random digressions to discuss
why Rust does it better, etc.

~~~
eeperson
Does Grails and Gradle really have a tight relationship? In the past my
experience has been that these two work really poorly together. Has this
changed?

~~~
vorg
Both Grails and Gradle ship with the Groovy Language, and are its main two
products by number of users - if they disappeared, Groovy's only use of any
significance would be short scripts manipulating and testing Java classes.
_(Though I 'm not sure if I'd describe Gradle build scripts as "using" Groovy,
more like 50 lines using a tiny subset of Groovy's grammar and
functionality.)_

And of course Grails is promoted by VM _Ware_ and Gradle by Gradle _Ware_.
There's no info about GradleWare's true owners in the verbiage on their
_about_ page. Either they want to be bought by VMWare, or they were started
with seed money from them and effectively controlled by them.

